# Thoughts on English Trail Saddle?



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

EquiRoyal Comfort Trail Saddle - Horse.com

I found this while looking online at all the different saddles available, and I found this. I didn't think I'd find anything I'd really like, but I did. All of the reviews on the site are pretty fair. I figured light jumping in this wouldn't hurt, and it's still trail-worthy so Scotch and I would get to continue what we do best.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

$329 for the new leather saddle means one thing - it's a junk. 

Here are the reviews from other forum (from people I respect when it comes to saddles):

"They are cheap very poorly made saddle from China. I would pass."

"If you ride it once a month as a standby, maybe.......
If you plan to actually use it, run......Fast......
A couple of students here have them, do not waste your money"

"Yeah, cheap leather, poorly constructed, wicked chair seat."


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Then what am I suppose to buy? I can't afford a 1k saddle. :| saying I'm disappointed with my life's luck is an understatement.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Stoddard said:


> Then what am I suppose to buy? I can't afford a 1k saddle. :| saying I'm disappointed with my life's luck is an understatement.


Instead of wallowing in self pity, do what the rest of us have done; look for a well made _used_ leather saddle. 

I couldn't afford a new Stubben, but I most definitely_ could_ afford a used one.

Try ebay, craigslist, bits&barter, tacktrader, etc.

Equiroyal is garbage, plain and simple.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Or a good used synthetic is just as good. I got a used Wintec pro dressage in excellent condition with all the gullets as well. It is the previous generation just before CAIR and I only paid $256 plus shipping. 

It took me months to find what I was looking for in my price range but it can be done. I bought mine off ebay and still love it and the awesome deal I got.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey, thanks Speed Racer! I needed you to say that. Made me feel 100% worse! 

I'll be looking at everything, I haven't even sold my current yet, this wasn't a positive buy, and I'm not even sure what I'm definitely looking for. This saddle was a thought - a thought I was kinda crossing my fingers for but whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with SR: look for nice used one (either english or western, whatever you prefer). If you are interested in Western and want something new you can consider Abetta, Big Horn or Fabtron. For English new - Wintec, Thorowgood, Tekna.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't really have a preference. I love the trail but wanna jump, so I had a mini-heart attack when I saw that saddle. And then EquiRoyal turns out to suck? Loads of bummer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Stoddard said:


> I don't really have a preference. I love the trail but wanna jump, so I had a mini-heart attack when I saw that saddle. And then EquiRoyal turns out to suck? Loads of bummer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you also want to jump look for A/P with more forward flaps. You can find nice used Collegiate, MT, Stubben, etc. for $300-400. Just keep looking.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> If you also want to jump look for A/P with more forward flaps. You can find nice used Collegiate, MT, Stubben, etc. for $300-400. Just keep looking.


An A/P? Okay, thanks.  I really didn't have any idea what to look for tbh. Lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Stoddard said:


> An A/P? Okay, thanks.  I really didn't have any idea what to look for tbh. Lol.


A/P = English All Purpose. Some are quite deep and comfortable (I used to trail ride in Collegiate A/P for several years as well as took some jumping lessons in it). Those with more straight flaps are "dressagy" type and not good for jumping, but those with the more forward flaps are good for low-level jumping (I'd say under 3 feet, but others may disagree).


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm looking on Craiglist now for some, but so far nothing looks like it'd sit on my paint, who I'm sure will require something with FQH width


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Stoddard said:


> I'm looking on Craiglist now for some, but so far nothing looks like it'd sit on my paint, who I'm sure will require something with FQH width


Lol! There is no FQH in english saddles. If your paint is really wide look for "wide" saddle or saddles designed towards wide horses (like I have Thornhill dressage that is designed for wider horses). Do you have any consignment stores in area? The safest would be to borrow several saddles and look how they fit your paint.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Lol! There is no FQH in english saddles. If your paint is really wide look for "wide" saddle or saddles designed towards wide horses (like I have Thornhill dressage that is designed for wider horses). Do you have any consignment stores in area? The safest would be to borrow several saddles and look how they fit your paint.


I figured they weren't called FQH, that's why I said something. xP I don't know of any consignment stores. Really, there's only a (western) tack store and several custom saddles makers that mostly do western. I did find one guy who did English, but he never called back. Probably out of my ability to afford it anyway.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well do you know exactly what you need? What are all the measurements? That will make looking on ebay and craigslist much easier. If you know the measurements and can make sure the seller has the correct measurements (I get pics of them measuring) you can usually safely buy on ebay. Much more choices and the prices are good. 

I would never spend 1k on a saddle but you have to know what you need and look for it. Seriously I asked everyone I knew if they had heard of saddles for sale.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Stoddard, another way to go is to do the tracings and contact place like Trumbull Mountain or Classic Saddlery to ask for their recommendations (and I've seen saddles in your range at least in Classic Saddlery).

This is how you take tracings: Tracings/Templates


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey, think a treeless saddle would be worth the money saved? I think I found a pretty legit site for a company who specially makes them. It'll cost a lot, but if you guys think it's worth trying, I'll shoot for one of their cheaper ones.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Ouch, that just looks cheap! 

Get a used saddle. But know what is good and what isn't, know what brands are the best, know your saddles.

Lynn Palm makes a saddle for stock horse breeds (well, she doesn't make it, it just has her name slapped on it)


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I have an 18" Thorowgood saddle. It's an all-purpose english saddle. $200 shipped! But the gullet is 7". Would that even fit your horse?


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Equilove said:


> I have an 18" Thorowgood saddle. It's an all-purpose english saddle. $200 shipped! But the gullet is 7". Would that even fit your horse?


I may. My mom is bringing a saddle she's borrowing from a friend to see if it's what my horse needs. My saddle's gullet is just under 7 inches. 6.5" actually. I knew there had to be a reason it was hard for me to see the pinching until it was brought up to me. (Also... Now that my stupid self knows where to measure the gullet...)


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> I may. My mom is bringing a saddle she's borrowing from a friend to see if it's what my horse needs. My saddle's gullet is just under 7 inches. 6.5" actually. I knew there had to be a reason it was hard for me to see the pinching until it was brought up to me. (Also... Now that my stupid self knows where to measure the gullet...)


LOL well let me know if you are interested in mine  There's a FS ad for it on the forum.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Equilove said:


> LOL well let me know if you are interested in mine  There's a FS ad for it on the forum.


Ooh, alrighty then! Thank you very much. Chances are, if this saddle fits, I'll purchase yours.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> Ooh, alrighty then! Thank you very much. Chances are, if this saddle fits, I'll purchase yours.


Here are some photos!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

That saddle looks comfortable as hell. What brand is it?

EDIT: Nevermind, found your ad.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> That saddle looks comfortable as hell. What brand is it?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, found your ad.


Omg, you have no idea how comfy it is. And this one is very well maintained. Right now its perch is on the banister between the kitchen and the living room! PS I'm glad you found the ad otherwise I would have forgotten that I reduced it to $175 LOL I feel so deceitful.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

$200 isn't bad anyway. I'd scoop it up now, but I really need to sell my saddle and make some money first. 
I'm shopping right now, but expect to hear from me again if you still have it when I get the cash (which hopefully won't take too long).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Stoddard said:


> Hey, think a treeless saddle would be worth the money saved? I think I found a pretty legit site for a company who specially makes them. It'll cost a lot, but if you guys think it's worth trying, I'll shoot for one of their cheaper ones.


I have mixed feelings about treeless. First of all, I personally prefer the tree for the better weight distribution. The cheap ones are complete junk from what I've heard. Good ones are really pricey even used + you'll need a special pad (that is also costly). Also you have to be really well balanced to ride in one, it may slip, issues if horse bucks, etc. 

I'd say look into used treed one - will be much cheaper and easier on you.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I have mixed feelings about treeless. First of all, I personally prefer the tree for the better weight distribution. The cheap ones are complete junk from what I've heard. Good ones are really pricey even used + you'll need a special pad (that is also costly). Also you have to be really well balanced to ride in one, it may slip, issues if horse bucks, etc.
> 
> I'd say look into used treed one - will be much cheaper and easier on you.


I've heard more people say that, if you buy a good saddle (which I think I found some, pricey indeed), it'll never slip. Y'know, versus those who say it's bad and hurts the back and such. 

Anyway, I might have found a saddle thanks to Equilove. Now I just need to hurry up and have money before it sells. XD


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Many online stores have consignment (used) saddles that you can have a trial period on, and send back if they do not fit.

usedsaddles.com
stcroixsaddlery.com
pelham-saddlery.com
bcsaddlery.com
marystack.com
Olson Mills Saddlery
Trumble Mountain

are just a few off the top of my head!


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

I can rcommedn wintec saddles. They are made of sythetic leather, you can have AP or dressage saddle, I have VSD-cross between dressage and AP saddle, and it is brilliant fro both trails and flatwork in the arena. I also jumped some tiny jumps with it and it is cool.


----------



## ponydriver (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello,
Anyone out there ever ridden a Duett Companion II trail saddle? I have a Haflinger quarter mare with wide back and stumbled onto the Duett site.


----------



## Cavecanis (Jul 25, 2012)

I just sold a County Saddlery dressage saddle for $125 on ebay so even good leather saddles (if you're willing to take some war wounds like scratches or other cosmetic sins) can be had for under $400 for sure. 

I'm in the process of buying a trail type saddle and can't make up my mind to get an endurance or a western saddle. I'll be buying an Abetta since I will be riding it on occasion rather than regularly like I ride my dressage saddle.

Having a choice that covers the range of budgets and abilities is wonderful isn't it? I'd advise against buying something because of a name unless you're talking a Smith Worthington or a County or maybe a Bates. Then money talks and it speaks "quality."

Good luck!
Kyt


----------

